# Respect for others



## A4K (Apr 29, 2009)

G'day guys!

Just wanted to post a word to all here to bear in mind how we behave here on the forum, and how we communicate with others.

This can be a great forum - but not always. To be blunt, I know of two of our more popular members who have left the forum because of certain individuals and their thoughtless or arrogant comments. Others just visit not so often, or avoid certain threads for the same reason (myself included), not to mention the new people who were abused and left, to the damage of our own good name.

Please keep this forum the great place it can be, for the enjoyment of all, and think twice before we post something that may offend others - this goes especially for certain mods who behave in ways that would have them banned were they not in that position. You of all people are expected to set an example.

Cheers, 
Evan


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Who are the two that left?

If it's anything I've said that was 'thoughtless or arrogant' then bring them back and I'll apologise unreservedly


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2009)

Respect is earned, not given... This place is a big melting pot, with peoples from nationalities across the globe, there is no status quo... Differences exist in every member, from small to large....

This place is run the way that it is for very specific reasons... It is a fine tuned machine that is run by Mods and Admins that care about it, on a daily basis... 90% of the boards out there are not.... This Board requires members to either have or grow thick skin.... Those that dont leave.... U've been around long enough to know this....

As for ur "certain Mods" comment, I dont give a sh!t about offending people in real life, so why would I care about offending people on the internet... Im not here to make sure everyones happy and content, Im here to be myself and do the job I was asked to do many years ago, and I do it well....

U seem to be riding my balls lately Evan, and frankly, Im getting fu*kin tired of it.... I was an as*hole 4 years ago, and I am still one.... Either get used to the way I do things, or leave... This tear-jerking mamby pamby crap is tiresome....

Of any Mod here, who do u think does the most??? Who do u think moves the most threads around??? Who do u think weeds out the most undesireable meatballs and keeps wiseass members in line??? Who do u think is the biggest as*hole here????

All of those are me.... I am the senior guy around here, and yea, this post is my powertrip.... I have always been who I am on this site, and have never been banned when I was a member... I was invited to be a Mod based on that attitude... I am not here to set examples on moral equalities and behavior, but to enforce them....

I would be very interested to find out which 2 senior members ur referring to....


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2009)

...I rest my case.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2009)

If u dont like the iron fist I carry here, by all means, u have other alternatives Evan, please dont feel for a second that we're holding u here against ur will.....

I was a SEAL for christsakes, u want me to be docile and willowy???


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2009)

C'mon A4K, you asked for that beating with your passive/agressive post. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't remember all the times that I've been whipped!


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> C'mon A4K, you asked for that beating with your passive/agressive post. Hope you enjoyed it.



That was a beating??


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no, THAT was a wee cuddle...


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 30, 2009)

A4K said:


> G'day guys!
> 
> Just wanted to post a word to all here to bear in mind how we behave here on the forum, and how we communicate with others.
> 
> ...



Evan,

I could not disagree more. The Mods here police members disrespecting or getting carried away all the time. They do a good job of it.

I have felt Dan's wrath before but I took it and deserved it. Get over it, I did. The thing about Dan is that he is a straight shooter and calls a spade a spade. I respect that even when it has worked against me (about 4 years ago or so when I first joined). He might be rough and gruff but we need that to police this forum. Dan (as do all the Mods) cares and invests more time in this forum then I could ever believe. Thank you guys job well done, you should hear that more often then you do (group hug now) (This is not ass kissing Dan, Islanders still suck, go Oilers!) (not that either team is playing)  

Bottom line is this forum has perhaps some of the most knowledgeable people on WW2 I have ever had the pleasure to talk to. Instead of complaining about this forum just except it as it is. As much as some of the member drive me crazy at times (you know who you are LOL) I still highly respect them and their knowledge.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 30, 2009)

A4

This is a well run site, that keeps things under control because the mods make it that way. 

Its basically a bit right of centre, in line with the political views of most members in this forum. But that does not prevent people with even radical views posting their opinions, provided they dont do it in an offensive or boneheaded way. You can say what you need to say, so long as you are not deliberately disrespecting people and so long as you can back up your position with some facts. 

Mods have a difficult job, but they do it well in my opinion. And as far as the general population is concerned, the hard core regulars here are learning. Lord kows I have had my share of spats with people, but both myself and my "opponents" are slowly learning that everyone is entitled to their opinion, and that there are no right or wrong opinions.

I dont see how that could be run better


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 30, 2009)

Evan,

Word of advice, at times perhaps it is a good thing to take a break from the forum for a few days to clear your head. I have done it a few times over the years, then I have come back with a open mind ready to post and learn.

I am very glad I have done it in the past and I am glad b/c I have gained some really good friends here. Too many to list.

They have helped me through some tough times and good times in the last 4 years.

- Birth of my second child!
- Death of my Father and coming to grip with many unresolved issues between him and I.
- Death of my Mother in Law and Father in Law.
- Great career change and new job!

They are are like my long lost ugly cousin, but they are family to me. At times some drive me crazy but I love them all.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

Evan, the only three things you need to do:

1) Do not insult anyone. 

2) If the mods tell you to stop for any reason, then stop.

3) Have a thick skin, as this is the internet.

Just be civil and debate with the facts. If someone is saying your wrong, then ask them to provide their evidence.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 1, 2009)

I could have abit more respect than I do for the american moderators on this site But I don't disrespect them and I think thats fair

I agree that everyone has the right to their opinion and others should respect it.I agree with Syscom you shouldn't insult anyone this is where I'm having a little trouble ,don't mean to sound like a smartarse but when given the title of moderator do you then have the right to give insults?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2009)

So I suppose u have more respect for the non-American Mods then??? Interesting thought there, as 99% of the Mods are American, Wurger is the only non-American thats active.... U have really put me off with ur comments man, Im quite disapointed in u....

The answer to ur question Daniel is yes, I do have the right...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

I have no problem Dan or any other mod. He and the others are all *rseholes, I know it and they know it! I'm sure that I'm not exactly the #1 on their top ten list either! 

Blasted, got cut off! Sometimes it can be a good thing to do, take break for a few days to clear the head etc., come back for a fresh start, it's not easy I can tell you that, I've tried! 

Sometimes the mob, sorry, the mods can seem a bit harsh, but then it can be necessary sometimes thinking about some of the, well....caracters that we've had sneaking around here. Who here remember He Who Shall Not Be Mentioned?

Becasue of this, I think that it can be hard sometimes to switch off from the Mod mode. To be honest, I think that I'd rather have it the way it is than have the Mods p*ssyfooting around like spineless primadonnas, swapping knitting ideas, cooking recipes, the latest in fashion and house design, getting excited as soon as there's SALE or a boyband like Jonas Brothers comes to town.

After a while you'll get a skin thick and tough like old leather....


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2009)

An old Native American saying "Don't judge a man until you have walked a mile in his moccasins." The Admins and Mods on this site do this job to make this place better, more smoothly run and kick out spammers and troublemakers. None of us are getting paid for this and we are human just like the rest of you. 

If you don't like the way the admins and mods run the place, go somewhere else. No one is holding a gun to anyone's head to make them stay. 

People with thin skins should avoid any message board. People that come here looking for trouble are going to find themselves banned. Amongst the admin/mod cadre, we get a pretty good idea if a noob is going to start trouble, or has the potential to do so pretty quickly. 

Do some threads get out of hand? Absolutely. Do we sometimes let that happen? Yes, but not normally. Admins and mods can't be everywhere all the time. The admin and mod team are in communication regularly and we do take big decisions seriously. Every time a big decision needs to be made, I would say that 99.9% of the time, the decisions are unanimous. So as I have told others in the past, picking a fight with an admin or mod is an unwise thing to do. Baiting one is also unwise.


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

It wasn't too long ago that _flyboy_ asked if the mods "stood watches",
because it seemed [to him] that there was a least one mod on all the time.
At the time, we joked with him about there being a "flyboy watch" so we
could keep an eye on him. Actually there is a mod on, almost all the time,
because of where we live. One in Germany, one in Poland, both coasts
are covered, and I think I'm safe in saying all four US timezones are covered.

We don't just watch for spammers, we watch the posts to keep them clean
and decent. Nude pic's are not allowed, derrogatory comments about one's
skin color, or ethnic origin will get you into big trouble. We also do little 
things like correct spelling to a post from someone who's first language is
not English. We try to keep this forum the best forum on the internet and
in my humble opinion, I think we've done our job.

If you've got a real beef with a mod, send him a PM. It is a private
communication between you and him...... other mods can't read your PM's.
But, be courteous, coming down on him, even in private, is not a good idea.

Like the man sez.... our door is always open.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I have no problem Dan or any other mod. He and the others are all *rseholes, I know it and they know it!



Lucky, have you ever heard the saying, "One foot in the grave"? hahahahaha You crack me up.  

I said it before and I'll say it again. The mod's here have a difficult job at times and they do it well at all times. There are many, many threads here that either I don't agree with, find offensive, or just don't like the topic. Guess what, I DONT READ THOSE! It's easy to do. In my worthless opinion, the times where everyone on this site has helped me and others (My custody fight, Wayne's mom, my dad's heart failure, etc, etc, etc) vastly outweighs the times that I was put off by a silly comment.

I think it idea of taking a small break from the site is a splended idea. I just ask that you come back!! Don't leave us because of a few words that twisted you.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Someone need to keep them allert and on their toes mucka! Think that they know me by now and I know them....actually, think that they see me as house pet, which isn't good at all! Time to revolt me think, starting with turning my waterbowl over....!


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Time to revolt me thinks, starting with turning my waterbowl over....!



You muck up the floor, you clean it up !!!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I have no problem Dan or any other mod. He and the others are all *rseholes, I know it and they know it!



And what is it that @rseholes do? Yep, they might just take a [email protected] on you.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> There are many, many threads here that either I don't agree with, find offensive, or just don't like the topic. Guess what, I DONT READ THOSE! It's easy to do. .



This is a key point. As a member you have a choice to avoid subforums that you know are prone to be heated. Mods don't have that luxury. We have to slough through the tripe, even when we despise the subject matter.

Many times it has been discussed behind the scenes about removing these more contentious subforums. However, we recognize that the members enjoy a place to vent their life's frustrations. Some, dare I say most, members do not participate in these emotional threads. And for good reason. Us mods do not have to participate (i.e., post), but we do have to read all of that garbage. And it affects us and draws us in too.

As noted above, we too are human. Hell we even disagree amongst ourselves about many topics. Difference is, we don't get our asses up around our shoulders over topics that some members are willing to sacrifice their membership over.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Difference is, we don't get our asses up around our shoulders.....


That must be rather difficult with your heads being that far up in them!


----------



## Doughboy (May 1, 2009)

I could have abit more respect than I do for the american moderators on this site But I don't disrespect them and I think thats fair



So you don't respect the American mods but you respect mods from other countries ??? I respect all mods and how they run the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2009)

I don't respect any of the mods here, they are all a bunch of pig headed twats, I just haven't told them so  
until now . Somehow they still manage to have a resemblance of a forum functioning that people enjoy and so it all works.

Having done their job on other forums it isn't as easy as it first appears.

The internet is a relatively harsh place, you have to take everything with a grain of salt and have a thick skin. Personally I don't give a f*ck what people think of me or what they say to me. It's the internet, if your are sensitive about what 'faceless' people who are only avatars say about you, someone cares too much about themselves. 

Besides Evan you've been here long enough to realise how the site works and how undesirables are dealt with. The harsh method is the best way to treat them because if you are too soft they will target you more. Give them some of their own medicine and they generally don't like it and will put up, shut up or just get banned...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

*"#¤%*%¤¤ @#"MODS!*










*Pllleeeaaasssse let me come back, I'll behave....I prooommiissse!*


----------



## Erich (May 1, 2009)

Jan

could you please translate the first photo caption/language please

also keep in line or I'll ban you lily white Ass for a week 8) 

true smartness from a Mod


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2009)

LMAO....


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Here's how mods deal with Lucky and both of his p*ssies.


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2009)

Some key points.....



> If you don't like the way the admins and mods run the place, go somewhere else.





> There are many, many threads here that either I don't agree with, find offensive, or just don't like the topic. Guess what, I DONT READ THOSE!





> Difference is, we don't get our asses up around our shoulders over topics that some members are willing to sacrifice their membership over.





> The internet is a relatively harsh place, you have to take everything with a grain of salt and have a thick skin.





> The Mods here police members disrespecting or getting carried away all the time. They do a good job of it.



Its the frickin' internet! And this isn't a generic forum with no rules. There are rules and those that enforce those rules to make this a place for all that WANT to be here. I once made an absolutely stupid post about Wiccans and I was set straight. I didn't go crying to a lawyer - you suck it up and continue and learn, because I WANT to be here. There is NO other forum like this out there. There are too many who whine they can't join because of this or that but I ask you, could anybody join the Hell's Angels MC? What happened to individuallity? Thats why I love this place, it has a personallity.



> He and the others are all *rseholes, I know it and they know it!



I wouldn't want it any other way!!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2009)

I can tell you first hand this job it not easy and there are days I probably should get involved more then I do. Im not sure why you started this thread Evan as you know it would cause a stir. I really would recommend a few days away from the message board and cool off. 

Its been said by others but I will say it again. If any one doesnt like the way the board is run then leave. Then at least you leave on your own terms.

Evan I would hate to see you go but if you are not happy then no one is keeping you here either. If you want to talk more about it you know how to find me. My recommendation though is to take a few days off and cool off.

Paul


----------



## timshatz (May 1, 2009)

Love the cat pics. Priceless stuff!


----------



## Von Frag (May 1, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Nude pic's are not allowed, Charles




Like your avatar? Not that I am offended in any shape form or fashion....


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> Like your avatar? Not that I am offended in any shape form or fashion....



I'm talking nude. My avatar is a profile of some ladies on their tummy's.
You can't see anything that you can consider obscene. I've seen posts
deleted because you could see a nipple, or a camel-toe. 

I think Lucky's avatars are better, tho !!

edit: If it really offends you, or anyone else, say so and I will change it.

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (May 1, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I'm talking nude. My avatar is a profile of some ladies on their tummy's.
> You can't see anything that you can consider obscene. I've seen posts
> deleted because you could see a nipple, or a camel-toe.
> 
> ...


It is a little offending because I'm 12 years old.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Doughboy... I'm putting you on my watch list. 

I like a young man with spunk. Welcome to the forum, dude.


----------



## Doughboy (May 1, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Doughboy... I'm putting you on my watch list.
> 
> I like a young man with spunk. Welcome to the forum, dude.


Thank you.


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2009)

A 12 y.o. knows about camel toes?


----------



## Doughboy (May 1, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> A 12 y.o. knows about camel toes?


No, actually I have no clue what they are. And possibly don't want to know.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Well you might so your friends don't make fun of you. Ever gotten your jeans wet? Camel toe is the outline of your wallet in your rear pocket.

Camel = Carrying water (money)

Toe = An easy (1) steal


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Well you might so your friends don't make fun of you. Ever gotten your jeans wet? Camel toe is the outline of your wallet in your rear pocket.
> 
> Camel = Carrying water (money)
> 
> Toe = An easy (1) steal



 Matt, Matt, Matt........


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

What? What'd I say...


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

He's 12 for Godsake.


----------



## Von Frag (May 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I'm talking nude. My avatar is a profile of some ladies on their tummy's.
> You can't see anything that you can consider obscene. I've seen posts
> deleted because you could see a nipple, or a camel-toe.
> 
> ...



Just busting your chops, all in good fun CC. Trust me it would take much more than that to offend me.


----------



## Von Frag (May 2, 2009)

Camel toe


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I'm talking nude. My avatar is a profile of some ladies on their tummy's.
> You can't see anything that you can consider obscene. I've seen posts
> deleted because you could see a nipple, or a camel-toe.
> 
> ...



I'd find it rude and offensive to change it!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

And that camel toe stinks to high heaven Doughboy...


----------



## Doughboy (May 2, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> He's 12 for Godsake.


Just turned 12 on april 30th(so when I joined I was 11 yo).


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> And that camel toe stinks to high heaven Doughboy...



Hell with that Dan, not to offend any but they smell awefull. Here I am riding one in Cario Egypt by some of the great prymids about 15 years or more ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> edit: If it really offends you, or anyone else, say so and I will change it.
> 
> Charles





Ummm I'm offended that there are not more, can you fix that too????????


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

Lol Paul, I dont which I like better, the haircut or the shirt....


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Lol Paul, I dont which I like better, the haircut or the shirt....



Least I blend in with the natives, well maybe just a touch.


----------



## Doughboy (May 2, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> Camel toe


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Least I blend in with the natives, well maybe just a touch.


But...you were riding a camel...

I thought the locals were riding bikes?


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2009)




----------



## seesul (May 2, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> Camel toe



Just wanted to look in the dictionary but no need anymore 
Thanks8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

Just to clarify for the board, THIS is a camel toe....


----------



## seesul (May 2, 2009)

Thx Dan, well done my friend, you just confirmed my thoughts...8)
I´ve been so many times in ZOO but never noted this interesting nature phenomenon...


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)

Seesul, I know you are playing with me. I've seen Czech porn. And I can honestly say that Czech women have some of the most beautiful camel toe in their latest shoe apparel. You must certainly be playing with me and my inability to cross the language barrier. I commend you on your english, my friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

This is very educational, aiming to get an A+ from this evening class....


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2009)

I smell smoke....smells like a 12yr old's brain being fried.


----------



## parsifal (May 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I smell smoke....smells like a 12yr old's brain being fried.



Not just the 12yos having their brains fried......


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

But you can't see her shoes...how can he check for cameltoe if he can't see her shoes?


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2009)

this is starting to look like a *"more breaking news" *thread


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I smell smoke....smells like a 12yr old's brain being fried.



Certainly.  



GrauGeist said:


> But you can't see her shoes...how can he check for cameltoe if he can't see her shoes?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Let's get it deepfried then....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2009)

Blimey, the camel and its humps!


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2009)

one hump or two?

A thread about respect and look what it degrades to.....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> one hump or two?
> 
> A thread about respect and look what it degrades to.....


Hey now...I totally respect the "toe"...is that wrong?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Agree! I respect the...eerrrmmmm....theeee....hmmmm....d*mn!


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2009)

It is very interesting how this thread has progressed...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Agree and for the better!  Spread the wealth they say....anything to ease on the Monday morning blues tomorrow.


----------



## seesul (May 3, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Seesul, I know you are playing with me. I've seen Czech porn. And I can honestly say that Czech women have some of the most beautiful camel toe in their latest shoe apparel. You must certainly be playing with me and my inability to cross the language barrier. I commend you on your english, my friend.



No way, I´m not playing with you. I just love Dan´s explanation of the camel toe more than yours (Camel = Carrying water (money), Toe = An easy (1) steal) 
At least I know now, why the girls can´t be shown naked here...otherwise I´d never learn, what the camel toe is...
Anyway, thank you for your compliment8)


----------



## seesul (May 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I smell smoke....smells like a 12yr old's brain being fried.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

I think you just gave me a backhanded compliment.


----------



## seesul (May 3, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2009)

So, as to summarize this thread:


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

LMAO

That's some funny sh*t right there!


----------



## Doughboy (May 3, 2009)

I think I am going to forget about this thread....It might be a good thing.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Yes... tuck yourself in and pull the covers up tight. Keep the light on.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2009)




----------



## seesul (May 4, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I think I am going to forget about this thread....It might be a good thing.



Good idea!
Me personally I´ll never 4get this thread as I learned a new word meaning that I´d never find in vocabulary8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

...and to further work on Seesuls education on the subject at hand.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)




----------



## seesul (May 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...and to further work on Seesuls education on the subject at hand.



thanks, gotta be more careful next time in ZOO


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)




----------



## drgondog (May 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Just to clarify for the board, THIS is a camel toe....



NOT - however she DOES have a damn fine one.


----------



## drgondog (May 4, 2009)

Lucky - my hat is off to you. As they say "A picture is worth 1000 words" 

Damn fine explanations


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

Anything to help a fellow man in his education for a improved life...


----------



## Von Frag (May 4, 2009)

I think Doughboy is scarred for life...............


----------



## Doughboy (May 4, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> I think Doughboy is scarred for life...............


Not for life....For eternity!.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Excellent! Who else can we scar mentally?


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

been there, done that. Those pics of everyone's GFs on the "Get Lucky" thread.


----------

